# maadi ak-47...pre or post ban?



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

i just bought a maadi egypt made ak and was wondering about it history and vaule....the left side is stamped mirs-10 semi-auto cal7.62x39....the right is stampedmade by maadi co. in egypt inporter cai st alb vt...ive been al over the web but can find much info on the gun...any help would be appeciated...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had one a few years back..I believe that its a post-ban gun.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks smallmouth....the pre-ban are worth more than the post-ban from what i've found so far,but thats alright, i got a good deal on it and its in fine grade shape....


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

heres a pic. if it helps


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

did you happen to get if from a gentleman walking around the gun show this saturday? i almost bought one myself, guy wanted $400.00 for it


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I paid roughly $300 for mine about 10yrs ago.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought it from a private source.... anyhow' from what i've seen from online pics. even the post-bans have an insigna on the upper. left hand side.....as mine is stamp differt....any ideas as to why?


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Does it have the bayonet lug on the front sight? Does it have a muzzle break ?or flash suppressor? Is it threaded(removable) not fixed probably pre-ban


----------

